
Covid framework: How does this thing end? - jger15
https://peterattiamd.com/covid-framework-how-does-this-thing-end/
======
sharken
With all the effort invested by politicians, i would say it will be a very
long time before normality returns.

It feels like a Sunk Cost at this point, e.g. we have invested so much in
making people safe that we cannot possibly return to normality just yet.

So yeah at least another year until we're back to the norm is my best guess.
And science won't change anything, as there are so many variables plus
politicians want to assert control above all.

